# Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien Tony



## dasstuka (Sep 10, 2020)

Was there an 1/24 scale Kawasaki Ki-61 Hien Tony ?
I did an Airfix search but came up with nothing 
I know there are 1/32 scale kits out there but was looking for a 1/24 or bigger

Thanks 

Dasstuka


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 10, 2020)

According to Scalemates, no


----------



## dasstuka (Sep 11, 2020)

Fubar57

Thanks for the info and me being a newbie I didn't know about scalemates.com
That link is def going in my reference files 

Dasstuka

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dasstuka (Sep 11, 2020)

found this on the wayback machine for download but it is in German 
https://ia800701.us.archive.org/6/i...rbuch-Verlag - Die Weltkrieg-II-Flugzeuge.pdf
It has a nice color photo of a Ki-61 on page 83


----------



## dasstuka (Sep 11, 2020)

My bad its a Ki-100-1b


----------

